# Nilfisk o ring size



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, plugged the e140 in today to use but sprung a massive leak at the end of hose as it connects into the base of the gun.

Removed the hose to find that the o ring was missing - must have perished over the winter, the question is does anyone know the correct size for this o ring as difficult to measure accurately. 

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hang On....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Taken all this time to get the thing off... measuring across so the width is 8mm external 6mm internal.

Hope that helps. I hope all the connections to the gun lance are the same mine is c120.


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

james_death said:


> Taken all this time to get the thing off... measuring across so the width is 8mm external 6mm internal.
> 
> Hope that helps. I hope all the connections to the gun lance are the same mine is c120.


Thanks for taking the time to do this, much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

these always break, luckily easy to source

wait until your o ring goes on the connectors that go into the gun from attachments, good luck finding a replacement that fits and doesnt leak. had the same problem myself, endeed up having to buy a new connector!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

The same happened to me not long ago. I measured mine with my vernier and got the same measurements as James.

I ended up going to B&Q and buying a pack of assorted sized o rings, and 2 ended up fitting. Think it was like £1.20 for them. Make sure you grease them and the connection when refitting :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ben_ZS said:


> The same happened to me not long ago. I measured mine with my vernier and got the same measurements as James.
> 
> I ended up going to B&Q and buying a pack of assorted sized o rings, and 2 ended up fitting. Think it was like £1.20 for them. Make sure you grease them and the connection when refitting :thumb:


I would say a vernier but just had a tape measure...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Trying the source a supplier for the O-Rings, and just measured a brand new one:

Od = 8.25mm Id 5.0mm 1.55mm Wall Thickness


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a spare sample O-Ring if someones Nilfisk is Pulsing Im happy to send one as long as they can give me fast feed back on the fit compared to the existing one.

Ive replaced mine and its fine, but im thinking about ordering more so at least fellow DW dont need the hassle of hunting around for them or Paying £2.50 each!!!

Thanks

Paul

First one to post on here gets it.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

My C110 has pulsed like a ******* for the past 8 months. Happy to strip it down and replace the o-ring and give measurements etc in the process!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

beko1987 said:


> My C110 has pulsed like a ******* for the past 8 months. Happy to strip it down and replace the o-ring and give measurements etc in the process!


It could well be just this O Ring between the Pressure hose and the Gun.

No measurements needed for me just swap over the O-Ring and let me know how it fits. I know mines ok as it started to randomly pulse now and again so changed to this new one and its been fine.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Fair enough, will be happy to test! Want me to PM you my address? Do you want anything for postage?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I need to find o-rings for the small white connector inside the extension piece of the lancer where the click and connect nozzles join. They are tiny!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

beko1987 said:


> Fair enough, will be happy to test! Want me to PM you my address? Do you want anything for postage?


Just PMed you mate. :thumb:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

O ring arrived today, will try it out when I get home from work later.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Right. The quick answer is yes the o-ring fits on the end of the hose, but hasnt solved my pulsing issue.

Old o-ring










Old and new










New










It fits perfectly, but didnt solve my pulsing issues. So I decided to strip the trigger down to see if anything was apparent...










No seals in this part so i gave it a good cleanup and set it aside










This nest of seals next. They all looked flat, I was hopeful!










My crap attempt at measuring them!










Middle one










However the end one was split










The old seal from the tip of the hose did fit, although was maybe a mm too big










All the seals looked plumper, and I gave the whole assembly a smear with grease.










Whole lot together and....

Still pulsing! Pulse 123 pulse 123 pulse123 etc

I checked the hose I normally use, and found a stop connector, so changed it for an open one as per the suggestions here, and connected the PW straight to the bit of hose that normally goes from the tap to the hose reel to ensure a good supply and it still pulsed.

Good news is that even with the slightly larger o ring fitted on the tip of the white bit it still worked fine, and is as good as it ever was (pulsing included as it's got no worse) so avoided a calamity there!

So unfortunatly it seems my issue lies elsewhere, but happy to report the o-ring does fit the end of the hose. Was going to offer it on but I er, had to er, use it!

Hope this helps!

Sam


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for that Sam,

Im quite suprised the Pulsing has carried on to be honest.... Every time ive had Pulsing the O ring was damaged and replacing sorted it.

Double check your filter, unscrew the hose inlet adaptor and it should be there.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I removed the filter a while back as it got scaled up. No difference before or after doing that though.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

beko1987 said:


> I removed the filter a while back as it got scaled up. *No difference before or after doing that though.*


Not immediate no, but you may now be paying the price for not cleaning and putting it back in place.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Possibly. I'll de-scale it and put it back.

Although there was no difference with it fitted and removed (shame as I was hoping that would do it!)


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Try giving Qwashers a call or email and get the replacements from them; my E140 gun started a massive leak and I tried all sort of washers before I realised it was Donald Duck'd so I got a replacement gun and washers for the hose (both ends) and mine stopped pulsing.

I'm all for saving money but you can faff about for weeks for the sake of a pound; just get the right stuff straight out of the gate and off you go again....


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Also try R & S Compressors in Northampton. I've picked up a few things form them recently a lot cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Right Guys Ive ordered a batch of these O-Rings to save others the faff. (My samples would have lasted a good few years)

If you want replacement O-Rings for your Nilfisk Pressure hose to Gun drop me a PM and for the cost of a stamp plus packing ill send you 5off O-Rings which should see out the life of the Machine lol

Like i said im not looking to make money on this just thought it would help fellow DWers out.

Paul


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Pm sent, thanks for kind offer. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Replied guys...... :thumb:


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong (Jan 15, 2016)

got a pack of 10 for fleabay for £3.90 for my Nilfisk....they are still on there..

here's the link buddy;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371631813599?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Bump

I'm in the need for these now. Anyone know the best place?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Where do these fit ? On the end of the hose attachment ? Mine leaks from where the hose goes into the gun


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

nicks16v said:


> Where do these fit ? On the end of the hose attachment ? Mine leaks from where the hose goes into the gun


Mine too. Have just ordered some from the ebay link above. Will feedback when they arrive. :thumb:


----------



## tommydog (Oct 25, 2017)

The genuine o-rings are 5mm internal diameter and 1.75 across (csa). O-ring specialists always use internal and csa. The thing is that the genuine ones from Nilfisk are made of Viton rubber that is resistant to Chemical... the plumbers kits might kind of fit but wont last and if you "grease them" they wont last 5 minutes as normal grease will perish normal o-rings as they are Bhuna rubber (like how latex gloves are useless for working on engines because oil rots them).... use silicone grease on pressure washer parts as water wont wash it away ! https://www.sparesgiant.com/nilfisk3004304.html All the Nilfisk pressure washer (non commercial) use the little green o-ring for the gun to hose connector (last 15 years)


----------

